# Orchestral Music Mixing Tips #17 - Glue Compression



## Joël Dollié (Nov 4, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I created a little tutorial on using glue compression in orchestral music. I hope it helps some folks out there. Cheers!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 4, 2019)

Good to see you here, Joel.
To everyone who isn't familiar to his channel, this guy really knows his stuff!


----------



## Rick McGuire (Nov 4, 2019)

Great tip! Thanks man!


----------



## Henu (Nov 5, 2019)

Just to point out, the typical VCA compressor does have a way more softer knee in the lower ratios.

This means that when using 2:1 on that Waves SSL it's compressing much _more_ in general than when using a 4:1 setting. For taming peaks you want to use 4:1 due to it having a harder knee with the SSL, thus leaving much of the stuff uncompressed until the peaks actually appear.


----------

